# Stocking Salt



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Now that I have my water changes down pat, I have figured out how many water changes I can get out of each bucket of salt. I've got 4 buckets which will give me ~48 WC... With Xmas sales around the corner, I'm wondering if I should be buying more salt that I won't use for at least another year. 
How do you guys go about managing your salt stocks?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

If the salt is going to last you a year why wouldn't you just buy the salt next year when the xmas sales come around again. 

Unless you have alot of space and really want to stock up on salt I guess


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

It is an estimate an doesn't take into consideration any 'emergencies'. I'm thinking that I'd rather buy it on sale and store it rather than running out and having to pay full price as long as it doesn't go bad... Besides, I love deals


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

You also have to remember that BA's has their midnight madness sales, also SUM has good sales as well. If you want to play it safe, buy a bucket or two at a good price.


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

Just one thing to remember, as long as moisture does not get into the salt (and hardens it), you can store as long as you want.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

vaporize said:


> Just one thing to remember, as long as moisture does not get into the salt (and hardens it), you can store as long as you want.


Cool, I take it that if unopened I should be good.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

I always get few buckets everytime it goes on sale, its all about the deal
Why pay more


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Nice thing about the big boxes (200 gal) is that they have 4 separately sealed bags inside so it stores better without getting hard.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

50seven said:


> Nice thing about the big boxes (200 gal) is that they have 4 separately sealed bags inside so it stores better without getting hard.


Didn't realize that, thanks for the tip Kev!


----------

